# Question about makeup artists and NY fashion week?



## shannyn92 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi there!
I've been really interested in makeup for about 4-5 years now. I've never been trained formally (unless you could mac studio talk classes! haha), but I practice on myself all the time and I do my friends makeup. Next year I'll be going away to college, however I'm not going to a makeup school. I really love makeup though, and I'd like to maybe start freelancing.

My questions are these, though:
- MUA's that freelance, do you buy all different shades of foundations, powders, and concealers to make sure that you have some for all types of clients?
- At actual jobs, like fashion shows or photoshoots, do they provide makeup, or do you bring it?
- Going with the question above, I ask this because sometimes I see at fashion shows the companies provide the makeup and you just come and do it, while sometimes I see that people bring their own makeup.


Another question I have (not that this would be happening to me anytime soon, i'm just curious) is how do you even get hired to work as a MUA at New York Fashion Week? I have a friend who was a photographer for it last year and she got "invited", is it the same for MUA's?

Any information would be greatly appreciated, thank you all SO much!!


----------



## LRMakeup (Nov 13, 2009)

1) I have several different sets of foundations, concealors and powders in a range of different colors. You do not need to have _every_ shade that a brand makes. I find myself mixing foundations 99% of the time to get the perfect color for whomever I am working on. Starting out, I would buy only several shades in a range from light medium and dark and you can mix and match just about everyone with practice.

2) Yes, on jobs you bring your makeup kit.

3) Sometimes cosmetic companies will sponsor fashion show, or will send you makeup if you are working on major campaigns or editorials. I've worked at shows where all the makeup was provided, and some where only few items were provided. Almost always on jobs, you bring your own makeup. 

4) To work at Fashion Week, I would try calling the artist agencies who's artists are keying the shows and asking them if they have any room for you to assist. It's very difficult though, as most artists want to work NYFW and there is a lot of competition. A lot of it is "who you know."


----------



## shannyn92 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## laceface (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with Lipglass*Whore. However, you are more likely to be a MUA's assistant. There is so much riding on the makeup there, so they really only hire the experienced. Being an established MUA's assistant is a very good experience and looks good on a resume!


----------

